# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  steve mcfadden and ross kemp- children in need

## Bad Wolf

the boys are back for pudsey

----------


## Flozza

woo wee this is gonna be good xx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i agree fozza going to be good

----------


## alan45

Call me cynical but their appearence on Children In Need seems to me more of a publicity stunt fo EE than any desire to help the children. Of course the timing my well be coincidental

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think they are trying to save steves reputation, after that whole dogging mess

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh dear, endless PR from EastEnders/BBC to push up their ailing soap.  I mean all these press releases, photos, leaks to the press and stuff - it's no coinfidence what they are trying to do.  EE should use decent storylines/writers/characters to make people tune in, not spoonfeed them like this.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

They could look happy and not hard like in EE!! Its charity ello!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lol yeah

----------


## alan45

What next from the Elstree spin doctors I wonder. A sainthood for Alfie Moon. I think its disgusting that they should use an event such as this to prop up their ailing soap and publicise the return of the bruvvas. I suppose we can expect a spot on Jonathan Woss soon too

----------


## crazygirl

> the boys are back for pudsey


 i bought on of those bands today there charging Â£1.50 for them

----------


## Jessie Wallace

You know they could just be raising money for charity, why does everone always jump straight to the conclouis that it's just a stunt. Doesn't everyone want to help people who are more unfortuante than us, well why would EE be any different.

----------


## alan45

> You know they could just be raising money for charity, why does everone always jump straight to the conclouis that it's just a stunt. Doesn't everyone want to help people who are more unfortuante than us, well why would EE be any different.


Yes they could but then on the other hand there are plenty of actors who are actually on the show that they could have used. Are the publicity greedy folk at Elstree not content with having the bruvvas ugly mugs gracing all the glossies. Similarly when the poison dwarf returned she was everywhere likewised when Dean returned from the dead his mug was everwhere. Maybe this is all a coincidence but I think not

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to say, I do agree with Alan on this one.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Which ever actor they had used there would have been a complaint from someone, so they couldn't win either way.

----------


## alan45

> Which ever actor they had used there would have been a complaint from someone, so they couldn't win either way.


Thats not right  why not use Dot Cotton or Pauline or someone like that not tw people who are returning in a blaze of publicity

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wendy doesn't do promotional things and any way they're not exactly the right people to sell things are they, young people aren't gonna see them on a poster with the wristbands and go, oh must run out and buy one of them. It needed to be someone more popluar isn't the right word, but you know what i mean.

----------


## alan45

> Wendy doesn't do promotional things and any way they're not exactly the right people to sell things are they, young people aren't gonna see them on a poster with the wristbands and go, oh must run out and buy one of them. It needed to be someone more popluar isn't the right word, but you know what i mean.


I used them as an example. Its just too much of a coincidence that they use the bruvvas grimm

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i can see what you mean, but they need someone who is going to sell, like Ross and Phil, or Shane and Jessie, someone of that kind of status, so to speak. There trying to raise money and what better way of doing it than using popular people (and i don't even like the Mitchells!! Lol)

----------


## alan45

Why not use the viewers favourite  Alfie Moon

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well as i said earlier, people would talk about over use of an actor plus he was used last year!

----------


## alan45

wELL ANYONE WOULD BE BETTER THAN THE MITCHELL THUGS

----------


## Jessie Wallace

And if it had been someone else people who have been sugesting the Mitchells boy's.
Anyway, we are just going round in circles here, so what's the point, don't think we are going to get to an agreement.

----------


## alan45

> And if it had been someone else people who have been sugesting the Mitchells boy's.
> Anyway, we are just going round in circles here, so what's the point, don't think we are going to get to an agreement.


Just me pointing act the cynical way EE uses a supposed charity event to publicise the return of the thugs

----------


## Jessie Wallace

As i said were back to the begning coz all i was pointing out was that it may not have been a publicity stunt! They may genunilly want to help, and who ever they used would have raise some publiseity for them.

----------


## alan45

But as i have pointed out it just a publicity stunt using the Children in Need program

----------


## Jessie Wallace

But you don't know that, it's just what you think.

----------


## alan45

> But you don't know that, it's just what you think.


Well I feel the facts of the beebs past more than prove my case

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Maybe your being too synical. You don't always have to think and say the worst about Eastenders

----------


## alan45

> Maybe your being too synical. You don't always have to think and say the worst about Eastenders


Not always but if criticism is due on EE Corrie or Emmerdal then I will. As I regularly point out  I watched EE from day 1 and its now a poor imitation with its poor scriptwriting and abysmal acting

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well i disagree with you not it's quality, i too have been watching it fomr day one, and yes it has it's bad times, but so do all sopas, but as to why EE is always the one critisised i don't know. There is nothing wrong with it at the moment. Gives gives storylines the people like, not everyone obiously, but then again who does like all the story line. (anything with Peggy i get bored) But thats just me.

----------


## alan45

Well obviously i dont want to fall out with you so i will agree to disagree with you re children in need but no-one can deny that EE is not a patch on the old prre den death 1 days

----------


## crazygirl

what i dont get is that those pudsey bears you can buy cost Â£17.99 but only Â£5 of that goes to children in need i just think its very tight

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The other Â£12.99 goes to Gordon Brown.

----------


## di marco

> what i dont get is that those pudsey bears you can buy cost Â£17.99 but only Â£5 of that goes to children in need i just think its very tight


i dont think my pudsey cost that much, but then i did buy it many a year ago lol!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> what i dont get is that those pudsey bears you can buy cost Â£17.99 but only Â£5 of that goes to children in need i just think its very tight


charity things are always like that though, hardly anything ever goes to the charity

----------


## crazygirl

i know and it's all wrong every single penny should go to charity and not in someone elses pocket

----------


## di marco

> i know and it's all wrong every single penny should go to charity and not in someone elses pocket


it might be acceptable if they just took the money to cover the costs and didnt make any profit from it

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

